# Previous Medical Files - Old applications



## recruit86 (1 Aug 2014)

I am considering applying to the reserve forces however I have some concerns regarding the medical portion. I had applied previously when in high school (circa 2002 or 2003 at London Recruiting Center) and was rejected because I was diagnosed as having a minor case of asthma (as determined by a challenge test). This was a surprise as I have never needed an inhaler other than an isolated incident involving a bronchial infection and I am very active in sports (boxing, hockey, hiking etc.).

IMO I think the MO may have been a bit too strict in his decision however I am not a medical professional so I can't really judge, my question is does anyone know if it is possible to have my old medical retrieved and reviewed again? Does anyone know how long they keep medicals/applications on file?


----------



## kanataguy1 (16 Aug 2014)

medical files are kept for 5 years so youll have to go through it again


----------



## Gunshark (16 Aug 2014)

Don't know how many years the previous records are actually kept for, but your recruitment medical exam is always good for only 12 months.


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Aug 2014)

I thought it was 2 years or whenever you are out of the training system for Reg F, and 5 years for reserves, unless required for a promotion or tasking. That's what we tell people at the MIR.


----------



## medicineman (16 Aug 2014)

In the Recruiting system, it has to be updated every 6-12 months to keep the file active.


----------

